# What would you do if...."Hey, I know you.......from SAS



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

How would YOU react?

Please vote.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

thrilled. maybe.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I picked A. I would be really nervous though. Meeting anyone I don't know with SA or not makes me nervous. :sas


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Thrilled, I think i'd be cool to meet a fellow SAer.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

A little of A and B maybe even D :afr I don't know :stu


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

D. all the way. :lol I'd run. It has nothing to do with you fine people, its all of my insecurities. meh. :cig


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A and B
I would be very nervous, but i would do it anyway. It's not everyday you can meet someone who you can relate to. Could be fun :stu opcorn


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

I would be thrilled to meet a fellow SAS person


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

Cement said:


> I'll likely say something like 'Greetings honorable SAS citizen; let us proceed and have coffee in an enchanted hut which is not too crowded. What say thee?"


 :haha .............hut? :con



> whats up with the avatars of eyes and lips? maybe i should take a picture of my toe? mz


 :lol Yeah, go for it. I was thinking of doing my elbow next time. :b

*If everybody does one body part, we could morph them into one, ultimate SAS member!* :banana

:um somehow I'm sure that wouldn't be too pretty. :troll


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

BTW, I voted A. Although my first instinct would probably be to deny, I would be excited to have some sort of connection with someone so yeah, I think it'd be cool.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

That would be cool, although I've never posted my picture on here.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh this is a good question!

I'd be absolutely ecstatic! I'd probably freak *them* out because I'd be so excited and thrilled! :lol


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

I'd be really suspicious, considering I have yet to post a picture of myself.

Nah, I'd be thrilled. I'd be really interested in speaking with someone who I know can rekate to at least spome of my issues.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I would be thrilled unless I was with someone I knew...then I would deny the whole thing. I'd be embarassed to admit I have social anxiety to my friends and family.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I think a little bit of A and a little bit of B. I have met someone from this board before and it was great but that meeting was arranged ahead of time. If someone like approached me in a store I think I would be freaked out at first and would feel compelled to deny it, unless of course they admitted to me that they have SA themselves, in that case I would be thrilled.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd be thrilled and would chat with them and try to make a new friend.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: What would you do if...."Hey, I know you.......from*

I went with B. This is a very hypothetical question. I've given out everything short of my street address on SAS and still none of you have found me. I think I'm the only person to give out my full real name on SAS (click on my e-mail link and you can guess my name -- the 'J' stands for John).


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I voted A but B also applies to me. I would be thrilled but ofcourse I would be weirded out, I have SAS. I would live through it tho.

:banana


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

D. I would freak out


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

In between A and B. I'd be like "Oh cool a member." But then I'd think something stalker.... repeating over and over in my head. stalker.... it just wouldn't leave me alone. stalker.... I wouldn't mind chatting stalker.... maybe even go for coffee stalker.... but there would always be this little voice stalker... repeating over and over again in my mind stalker... that just wouldn't go away stalker... and I'd be afraid of setting up another meeting or exchanging personal info stalker... for whatever purpose stalker... in the future.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Maybe A or B or D, depending on what mood i was in. Mostly likely A. Thrilled!


----------



## somedude (Jan 4, 2004)

I voted B, a little weirded out, but now that I see all the THRILLED votes I might just turn and run for it. :b


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

somedude said:


> I voted B, a little weirded out, but now that I see all the THRILLED votes I might just turn and run for it. :b


 :lol

It would be a little of A and a little of B. I'd think it were neat. I probably wouldn't act very excited about it, though. After all, I'm not a bubbling cauldron of excitement over anything.


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

That is why I never posted my picture here, so no one would recognize me. :b 
They might recognize my dog though. :um


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

I guess I would be excited, but it would definitely depend on the person. There are some really great (and hot  ) people here that I'd love to meet. But meh like it would ever happen.......


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

It would be exciting to run into some random SAS member.

"Wheeee! You're from SAS?! Lets get married!"

or if it was a girl:

"Wheeee! You're from SAS?! Lets make out!"


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

id be freaking out at first then ill be ok i think and id talk alittle....but if it was lindsay or becky id be wicked excited and happy and freaking out at the same time :troll


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

I'd have a mix of very, very, very high anxiety (I don't want look like a dumbass in front of the oh-so-smart SAS member) and excitment. Momma always said don't talk to stangers (there's probably atleast one crazy-person here), so I'd have little chit chat.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Cement said:


> I'm generally good with recognizing faces so I'll think of the person's name and decide on something. I'll likely say something like 'Greetings honorable SAS citizen; let us proceed and have coffee in an enchanted hut which is not too crowded. What say thee?" Or at least mumble that in a whisper and run the other way. Depends on the day.


:haha

Agreed, depends on the day. 
At least they'd understand and be sympathetic though? It'd probably be fine and turn out to be great fun.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

You know I probably wouldn't recognize any of you guys if I saw you because I'm poor at remembering faces. :lol


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

^ heh, good point. People would have to have their avatars printed on t-shirts or something...


----------



## lynzee (Aug 27, 2004)

:lol hahaha yeah, that would be even better than the SAS bracelet symbol. Albeit goofy, but recognizable.



Jackie said:


> id be freaking out at first then ill be ok i think and id talk alittle....but if it was lindsay or becky id be wicked excited and happy and freaking out at the same time :troll





Becky said:


> :lol Me too :lol


Me three :lol :troll


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

^ There's an ID bracelet....?


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I would love it! I hope some day to meet some of my SAS friends. That would be just too cool--IMO.

Suzi


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

i would be mortified, like someone else knows your strange, and they walk up to you and say hey I know from the SAS board and everyone heard, that would send me running the other way, it's not that I am a mean person, but that would be like humilitaing me out in public, I would say Hi and turn and run for my dear life!

Jessica


----------



## Ashton (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd be thrilled!!Man, that would be awesome!! :b


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Let's make a secret handshake or something. If anyone's for starting a cult I call dibs on eschatological visionary.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

If I was having a good day, b. If it was a bad day, d.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

D. 
I would be so embarrassed.


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

If I were having a good day, I would most probably be thrilled :b 


But if I'm having a bad day/anxious, I might come off as rude and then regret and obsesse over the meeting when the SAS member leaves :fall


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I would feel embarrassed and I'd probably just mumble "what? no, sorry.." and walk away, but secretly on the inside I would be thrilled and I'd wish that I would've been able to say something more.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Although I only have one pic on the board, if someone recognized me from that and told me that they knew me from here, I'd be thrilled


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't have a picture up so i would be the one doing the approaching - and i hope whoever they are, they're thrilled. I would be thrilled.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd be really excited but also embarrassed. It'd definitely make my day better, though.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I'd be thrilled, it'd be awesome getting to know someone from here, especially when he/she cares enough to approach me.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I might just have a heart attack my heartrate would shoot through the roof! I'd probably not know what to say so my words would come out all jumbled up and I'd say something stupid. If I calmed down enough it'd be fun.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Depends on who it was;-)))) :b 

I would be thrilled, also nervous, but thrilled.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I have seen someone, but I'm not 100% sure it's him, so I don't say anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have a quick panic attack, and then be thrilled knowing they're a SASer. 

**They should be thrilled to see the Millennium Man! :rofl


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would have a quick panic attack, and then be thrilled knowing they're a SASer.
> 
> **They should be thrilled to see the Millennium Man! :rofl


Yep, I think I saw you at a bake off;-))))))


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_I'd be a little weirded out at first, but..._



Inane said:


> I'd be thrilled, it'd be awesome getting to know someone from here, especially when he/she cares enough to approach me.


 :agree


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

clenched_fist said:


> _I'd be a little weirded out at first, but..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, caring and considerate. And a fellow SAer.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Id be scared sh*tless


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

Desi said:


> A little of A and B maybe even D


me too.


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

i would def be completely freaked out. i'd prob just stare at the person before saying something like oh ok. that's cool and then run for the nearest exit


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd deny everything and then run away. 
of course, I've never posted a pic here, and don't plan to, so.. yeah.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I think I would be okay with it.
So more choice A than B.


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

Depends who it was.
Mostly B and D.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I chose B. I would probably freak out but be interested in alittle talk, but then want to leave because i like my anonymity.


----------

